# What's the typical litter size?



## Devotednurse (Feb 21, 2015)

The golden I just adopted came from a litter of 8


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would consider 6-8 to be normal. I have litters ranging from 1 (Selfie) to 15


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The last time I checked a (couple of decades ago) the average litter size was 8. 

We have had litters as small as 5 and as large as 14. It really depends upon the bitch in question, her ancestry, her overall health and condition. Some regularly produce 6 to 8, some Fertile Myrtle's regularly produce 10+.


----------



## jenspup (Jan 2, 2015)

Our breeder had two litters this past year. The first produced only 5 puppies, and the second (ours) had 6. In the past, these females had larger litters, so I guess sometimes you never know? I like to think that my little male has less competition at the milk bar.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

My girl came from a litter of 9, she had two pregnancies resulting in 9 pups and 10 pups. Her sister had 9 pups for her two litters so far. So we are pretty high..i agree 6-8 more averaged sized. I have heard of more larger litters than smaller ones lately..


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

A lot goes into a breeding, including timing of the breeding. My dog just sired a litter of 2 and I am pretty sure she was just bred too early.


----------

